# Emachine EL1358G-51w Case HELP!!



## jbmao83 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello. I just bought an EMACHINE EL1358g-51w and i wanted to install a new graphic card but i notice the psu is not strong to handle it. I want to change the psu but case is just to small is it possible to change the case with a custom one?

specs:
AMD Athlon II x2 2.80ghz
3GB RAM
1TB HDD
Nvidia Geforce 6150SE
PSU 220w


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

similar topic here> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f24/el1358g-51w-emachines-upgradable-589960.html

I can't find the system specs on that model (specifically the motherboard brand model), so I can't say for sure if an upgrade (ie: move to a new case) is possible or not.


----------



## artimusbill (Mar 15, 2012)

You need a mini-ITX power supply. A popular online store has a few up to 400w for less than $100. A custom case would work, but the power requirements for the motherboard do not accept an ATX power supply.


----------

